# ISO Vegetarian Stuffing ideas



## cc2003btw (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi all,

I'm making stuffing for a family meal (early christmas) and one of them is vegetarian. Has anyone got some reccomendations for a recipe for the stuffing, we're making it in the morning of the day, if that affects anything. 

Cheers m' dears.


----------



## YT2095 (Dec 12, 2006)

ground/chopped Chestnuts are a must in that case


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2006)

You could make a standard sage stuffing with the bread of your choice.  Use vegetable broth in place of meat stock.  If necessary, use vegetable oil in place of butter.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Dec 12, 2006)

Ditto what Andy M. said - any basic bread, cornbread, or rice stuffing recipe that does not include meat(s) will work.


----------



## philso (Dec 12, 2006)

hi -
   i'm an ex-veggie myself (7 or 8 years).  you need to find out what kind of vegetarian they are. there's a wide range of "vegetarians" from people who call themselves vegetarians because the refrain from eating 2- or 4-footed animals but eat fish with no qualms, to people who won't eat an apple unless it's organic and fallen to the ground, not picked.  some eat dairy products like milk, cheese & eggs (i did) and some won't.

saute your celery and onions in veg. oil and use some whole grain bread. if they don't use dairy products, you can try using some vegetarian  or eggless mayonaise to help hold the stuffing together, instead of milk.  also, finely diced apple will add a lot of moisture, too.  after that, the field is wide open:sage and other herbs of course, also pecans, dried cranberries, or whatever seems interesting.

whatever you do, don't stuff a bird with it and expect them to eat it. lol

cook it separately in a small casserole or something, maybe covered with aluminum foil so it doesn't dry out.


----------



## Aria (Dec 14, 2006)

Ditto philso.   What degree vegetarian?   Place 2 tablespoons EVOO in skillet.
Add one chopped onion    chop a lot of celery   saute    A week before buy a loaf of bread...slice,cube and let dry.   Place the bread in a large bowl.
Heat 4 cups milk (or water).    Add to bread.    Stir    Add the onion,celery,
to the bowl.   Add two tablespoons of Bell's All Natural Seasoning (Box net wt 1 OZ.)  Mix.  
     Bell's Easy 3-step Directions( smaller quantity)
     1.  Saute 1/3 cup minced onion and 1/2 cup chopped celery in 4 tablespoons margarine or butter until golden.
     2. Pour sauteed vegetables and 1/2 cup water  or milk over 8 slices of bread cubed(cut into cubes days before or toasted) and toss.
     3.  Add 1-1/2 tsp. Bell's Seasoning, a dash of pepper and 1/4 teaspoon salt (if desired) Toss until mixed.


----------



## karadekoolaid (Dec 15, 2006)

philso said:
			
		

> hi -
> i'm an ex-veggie myself (7 or 8 years). you need to find out what kind of vegetarian they are. there's a wide range of "vegetarians" from people who call themselves vegetarians because the refrain from eating 2- or 4-footed animals but eat fish with no qualms, to people who won't eat an apple unless .


 
Philso - a "vegetarian" who eats fish is not a vegetarian. A fish is an animal. 
However, I agree totally with your assessment of "Ovo-Lacto- vegetarians" - cheese, milk and eggs ; Vegans ( no animal products what so ever) - ya gotta be careful! 
Perhaps the best idea would be to prepare something totally vegetable. Nuts, herbs, lentils, fruit, vegetables... you might try a mixture of chestnuts, red lentils, mixed herbs, apples, carrots, celery, onion, and bulghur wheat.


----------



## philso (Dec 15, 2006)

cliveb said:
			
		

> Philso - a "vegetarian" who eats fish is not a vegetarian. A fish is an animal. ...


 
i totally agree. but, beleive it or not, i've actually met people who eat fish who call themselves vegetarians.  well, to some degree, we all live in our own little reality, so who am i to burst their bubble?


----------



## marmalady (Dec 15, 2006)

My son, who's a vegetarian, defines it by saying he won't eat anything that has eyes! 

Re the stuffing; no need to use milk at all; just use a veggie broth for moistening.  I usually saute onion, celery, garlic in lots of butter - tho you could certainly use oil, over medium-low heat til soft; add shredded carrots and mushrooms, lots of chopped fresh parsley, salt/pepper, lots of sage, some marjoram and thyme all go in the saute pan.  Then I add about a soup can of whatever broth I'm using.  Pour that over the bread cubes (mine are usually about an inch square), and toss.  Wash out the saute pan with a little more broth to get all the goodies in the pan, and add that.  If you need more broth, add a little at a time.  That's it!  Put in an oiled casserole dish, and bake at 350 for about half an hour.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 15, 2006)

bulgar, wild rice (not the mix) , vaious mushrooms, jullienned leeks, zucchini, etc...nuts like chestnuts, sage or thyme, veg broth, your own garlic crutons.

stuff acorn squash!  a beautiful dish.


----------



## auntdot (Dec 16, 2006)

CC, many of the stuffings, or dressings, we make are vegetarian, not from conviction but I find the contrast of a vegetable stuffing with the meat to be preferable.

But you want a fast recipe, so might try this.

Use the bag stuffing.  I think that is vegetarian.  

Saute onions and some celery.  Diced green or red (I always love the color contrast) peppers would work here if you wish.

For fluid would use a vegetable broth, homemade, but canned if you can find it.

Or water, not preferable, but you gave a time limit.

Would then add apple pieces, raisins, black and green olives, and maybe some nut pieces.

Would taste and maybe add a bit more thyme or sage (the bagged stuff never is well seasoned in my opinion).

And add a tad of red hot sauce.  Find that if you are careful, the little bit of zing is enjoyed by folks who say they do not like food 'hot'. Again, just add a tad.

Just an idea.  Have a great time.


----------

